# Pit boss ceramic grill



## geek (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey Mike, @ibglowin


Look at the price... I think you paid more?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow! You should jump on that. I paid the $599 and we were just at Costco in ABQ on Friday and it was $599 there so not sure if they dropped the price yesterday or what. Thats a crazy insane price......



geek said:


> Hey Mike, @ibglowin
> Look at the price... I think you paid more?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 26, 2016)

geek said:


> Hey Mike, @ibglowin
> 
> 
> Look at the price... I think you paid more?
> ...



At that price, can you grab one for me, Varis?


----------



## geek (Jun 26, 2016)

That thing is HEAVY !!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 26, 2016)

Yep but I was able to get it home and put it together just me and Mrs. IB


----------



## geek (Jun 27, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> At that price, can you grab one for me, Varis?




Sure, special delivery when I go to DC for July 4 [emoji4]


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice. I would grab one, but I'm not allowed to have one in my apartment even if I don't use it.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2016)

I still have my Costco receipt and we are headed back down to ABQ this weekend. Gonna try and get that instant rebate somehow!


----------



## geek (Jun 27, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> I still have my Costco receipt and we are headed back down to ABQ this weekend. Gonna try and get that instant rebate somehow!




Oh yeah, don't we all love Costco...lol


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes we do! They are quite amazing with returns and refunds. In fact on Friday some guy was bringing back a potted Hydrangea that had lost its blooms but was still alive just fine. They gave the guy his money back!


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have never been in Costco, but go to Sams all the time is Costco better?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes. Like day and night.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2016)

I wish e had a Costco. Yes, they are way better than Sam's Club.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2016)

The average Costco employee makes $17 and hour. The average Samsclub employee makes $10 an hour. Costco is like a treasure hunt everytime you go. Samsclub you could be blind and find whatever you are looking for as nothing changes EVER. You see something you like at Costco, you better buy it as it may not be there the next time you shop. Samsclub has the exact same crap all day every day. Nothing new. I had a Samsclub membership for 20 years and finally said enough. I have had a Costco membership for 25 years but we had to drive 200 miles roundtrip to get there. Its worth it to me to drive the extra distance. Higher quality, more items, always new items plus they pay their employees a living wage (plus benefits) versus Walmart's business model of hire lots of people, let them only work 15-20 hours a week, no benefits, low pay......

Bottom line I always feel good after shopping at Costco, never once at Samsclub.


----------



## geek (Jun 27, 2016)

My wife works at Costco so I can testify what Mike just said...[emoji4]


----------

